
Ask HN: Help me find a plastics manufacturing video - buildathrowaway
Within the last year I distinctly remember coming across a plastics manufacturing video (or was it a lecture&#x2F;documentary?) linked by a user on HN which discussed a variety of plastics manufacturing techniques (e.g. thermoplastic elastomer injection moulding, extrusion, others).<p>This video toured a number of manufacturing operations and had footage of making adult toys (e.g. various vibrators and the Tenga flip).<p>I&#x27;m going mad looking for it, would anyone have a link handy?
======
KittyTeapot
I don't think I have the right link but I do have a footage of a TPE extrusion
line.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTookefgnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTookefgnk)

